# Roman Horse



## JRE313 (Apr 4, 2012)

this is a 3 exposure HDR shot. i got really lucky in shooting this  because the horse did not move at all. Hopefully you will enjoy this as  much as i did processing it. This is my first HDR shot with an animal so  please be nice.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 4, 2012)

I like everything except the sky. If you could drop in a new sky without all that magenta in it. In particular its the right side of the sky but there is a white line running around anything  that is touching that sky. The buggy whip, antennae and that palm tree really show off the problem. Also the sky is way too dark in the area around the tree. Other than this I love this processing. Its over the line from photo to hyperrealistic painting.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 4, 2012)

This image is overprocessed or not processed enough. You are getting lots of halos. You can see them around the horse and more obviously around the tree. The tree looks horrible. You can fix this though and it is a lot simpler then you would think. 

Flickr: Discussing Fixing The Halo and Processing Techniques In Photoshop... in HDR Tutorial

Funny how the example also uses a horse.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 4, 2012)

I like this dude!! I like the processing like Bynx said its like hyper real. 

Feedback is to lay off that noise reduction or mask in where it really is needed. I think it makes your sky look odd and it is hitting the horse's neck. As the others have said you got fix those halo areas.


----------

